# List your locomotive road names



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

I have 3 different roads. Norfolk Southern, Susquehanna and Conrail. Once the weather warms up and I decide on a color scheme, the Susquehanna River Railway will be created. Curious to see your answers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

New Haven.

Although rolling stock comes from all over the Northeast -- lots of NYC and Pennsy, both of which interchanged with the NH in New York. In fact, the NH built the Poughkeepsie Railroad Bridge specifically to reach the NYC interchange in Maybrook. Neither is much for trains these days, BTW, although the Walkway Over the Hudson is pretty cool, and a good place for trainspotting with MetroNorth / Amtrak on the east bank and CSX on the west. But I digress. I have rolling stock from about 20 different roads: 25% New Haven, 65% various northeastern roads, 10% from farther afield.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Locomotives: CN, CP, GN, CB&Q

Rolling stock: CN, CP, GN, CB&Q, SOO, UTLX, CGTX, various private grain hoppers, various private tank cars….

I know the original question asked about locomotives, but I thought I’d add rolling stock too…


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

DB - Deutsche Bahn AG
ÖBB - Österreichische Bundesbahnen
SBB/CFF/FFS - Schweizerischen Bundesbahnen, Chemins de fer Fédéraux Suisses, Ferrovie Federali Svizzere
SBB Cargo International
RhB - Rhätische Bahn
EBS - Erfurter Bahn Service

The first four use cross-border operations. RhB operates in Switzerland & Italy only.
EBS Cargo is mostly confined to central Germany.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Mainly MoPac, UP, BN, some Conrail, N&W


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Canadian Pacific -SW-8, RS-3, RS-18, Selkirk 2-10-4, SD-70AMU, (Rapido H1b on order)
New York Central - H7, S1b Niagara, J1e Hudson
Pennsylvania - I1Sa, J1a, K4s, T1 Duplex, Q2 Duplex, GG1 electric, FA2/FB2
Union Pacific- TTT-6, Challenger in greyhound scheme with smoke lifters, 9000 4-12-2
Norfolk & Western - 2 X Class J, Class A, Y6b, ex-Virginian FM Trainmaster H24-66
Santa Fe - 4-8-4 3750 Class, 4000 Class 2-8-2, Warbonnet SD-75 X 2
C&O - J-2 Heavy Mountain, H-8 Allegheny
Toronto, Hamilton & Buffalo ex-NYC J1d
Un-dec 0-6-0
Comox Logging & Railway Heisler

Passenger Consists, mixture of heavyweights and modern Budd/Pullman smooth sides and polished steel - NYC, PRR, CPR, N&W, UP

Other rolling stock, H2a 70 ton hoppers X18, two tank cars, maybe 20 box cars, four reefers, 3 closed hoppers, two ballast cars, six cabeese, 150 ton wrecker, Russell snow plow, steam jenny, 3 X 100 ton hoppers.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Primary area we model NS and N&W.

Then RR that go thru/are close to our home in Virginia: Seaboard, Virginian, C and O/Chessie.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

Erie Lackawanna, Pennsylvania, New York Central, Lackawanna, Erie, P&LE,


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Squirrel Creek Railroad ... all of them, locos were renumbered and relettered


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Besides the OVR, companies with trackage rights include:
Conrail (mostly patched PC, RDG, EL, LV, etc, only a handful of blues with fresh paint)
Chessie/B&O
P&LE
N&W

I also have one LAL C420 loco which, starting around 2002 after the OVR shut down ops, took over serving a few industries on the line. But that’s not why I bought it, and I’ll probably run it anyway because it‘s possibly the smoothest running locomotive ever made in HO scale.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

New Haven
New York Central
Pennsylvania

Penn Central

Conrail

Milwaukee

One Bessemer & Lake Erie (bought it because it has the same orange/black colors as do the Milwaukee Road engines)...


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

J.Albert1949 said:


> New Haven
> New York Central
> Pennsylvania
> 
> ...


Rolling stock names, TTX, WC, GTW, MEC, IC, GVSR, CPI, BNSF, CR, SOU, SNC, NS, NYSW, USLX, KCS, ACFX, D&H, MP, CSX, GONX, GATX, AESX, BN & CRDX.


----------



## DonW (Mar 25, 2012)

Northern Pacific is my main go to RR, but am currently gathering locos to paint up as the local ore mining roads which would be, DMIR, Erie Mining, and Northshore Mining (from the fifties/sixties). I am a passenger RR collector so have sets of Western Pacific, CBQ, Missouri Pacific, DRG, UP, Great Northern, Milwaukee, Southern Crescent, Illinois Central, Canadian Pacific and Rock Island. Most of these passenger trains will be display more than running since I don't have room for a passenger empire layout.
Forgot ACL and maybe another that may or may not come to mind.

I should add that in the near future I hope to find an old 2-8-0 and some old coaches to represent the Duluth & Minnesota Northern which built many of the towns near my home though many have disappeared some of the old roadbed is underneath a county road I travel occasionally.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Southern
Norfolk & Western
Clinchfield
Seaboard Air Lines
Atlantic Coast Lines
Florida East Coast
Northern Chattanooga & St. Louis
Louisville & Nashville
Richmond, Fredericksburg & Potomac


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Mostly steam. A handful of F3/7/9 & RS1/2/3.
Mostly Pennsy and B&O.
Some P&LE
Some Western Maryland.
A few WABASH. 
2 Reading 
2 Lehigh Valley
A bunch still unlabeled.
A few will become shortline names semi local to Pittsburgh.
60+ Locos at last count.


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> Mostly steam. A handful of F3/7/9 & RS1/2/3.
> Mostly Pennsy and B&O.
> Some P&LE
> Some Western Maryland.
> ...


Guess I'm the oddball with only 9 locos...


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

CP Rail and Ontario Northland


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Baltimore and Ohio is my favorite and most common
Morgan's Louisiana and Texas is the most exotic
You asked for a list:
(Texas Pacific)
Atchison Topeka and Santa Fe
Baldwin Locomotive Works
Baltimore and Ohio
Camden and Amboy
CCC&STL
Central Pacific
Chicago and Alton
Chicago and Eastern Illinois
Chicago Northwestern
Denver and Rio Grand Western
Erie
Great Northern
Illinois Central 
Lehigh Valley
Morgan's Louisiana and Texas
Nashville and Chattanooga
New Haven
New York Chicago and St Louis
Norfolk Western
Pennsylvania
Philadelphia and Reading
Reading
Saint Louis-San Francisco
Santa Fe
Southern
Southern Pacific
Union Pacific
US Military Railroad
Virginia and Truckee
West Side Lumber Co.
Western and Atlantic


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I have but one road I'm super-partial to (but it's a secret, I'm not telling anybody what it is ).

Anything else I have is merely for stripping, repainting and redecaling as I get the time and the ambition to git 'er done.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I hate to admit it but I shop by color or color scheme that suits my interest in the moment. So I've a mix including a little European & fiction railroads (Thomas). I converted everything over to kadee and it can all play together pretty good. I like it like this.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Mixed Freight said:


> I have but one road I'm super-partial to (but it's a secret, I'm not telling anybody what it is ).


Rock Island? Just a guess.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

5kidsdad said:


> Guess I'm the oddball with only 9 locos...


You asked only the road names on our railroads, not how many locomotives we had.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

SP first and foremost, Conrail is my second favorite road, I have locomotives for
ATSF
BN
Conrail
DRGW
Chessie 
NdeM
MKT
KCS
UP
SP/SSW
Various California shortlines 
Oh yeah Alaska
Rolling stock from everywhere, as well as cabooses


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a pair of new undecorated Bachmann 0-6-0's - I call one GN and the other NP by the cabooses, I have 2 1990's Atlas little 0-6-0 switchers that came with decals I never bothered with (Mixed Fright's favorite RR owned all of them), and 2 "Bachmann starter set GP-40's


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> Rock Island? Just a guess.





MichaelE said:


> You asked only the road names on our railroads, not how many locomotives we had.


I realize this. But others have posted how many locos & road names of rolling stock so I followed suit. The variety of answers is what I am looking for.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Pennsylvania
Baltimore and Ohio
Lackawanna
Norfolk Southern
North Western Railway (We can’t forget Thomas and Friends!) 😝


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

My interest are roads that visited St. Louis Union Station. I have at least one diesel passenger engines for:

_Missouri Pacific
Frisco
Wabash
MKT
Pennsylvania
New York Central
GM&O
Rock Island
Burlington
Baltimore & Ohio
Louisville & Nashville
Illinois Central
Cotton Belt_


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Diesels

CSX
UP
BNSF
C&O
AMTRAX

Steam

Durango and Silverton (for my tourist train)


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

DCC and DCC now ho Steam to Diesel NYC and NYC&HRRR, NYW&O. Anything Niagara Falls. Stauffer Hooker. Could fill a hump yard with Hookers.

RHF


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Roundhouse Foreman said:


> Could fill a hump yard with Hookers.


Must resist….


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Union Pacific
Burlington, Northern, and Santa Fe
Norfolk Southern
Kansas City Southern
Atchison, Topeka, and Santa Fe
Amtrak
Chicago, Milwaukee, St. Paul, and Pacific (Milwaukee Road)
Chicago and North Western
Reading, Blue Mountain, and Northern
Pennsylvania
St. Louis Metro (trolleys, not really locomotives but close enough)


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

PRR, RDG/Phila& Reading, PB&NE/Beth Steel, RBMN, Lionel Lines, B&O, D&H, ATSF, C&O, LVRR, SEPTA, NYSW, Rutland, EL, Lackawanna, CBQ, EMD (Demo), PTC, PRSL, IC, CNW, NYC, UP


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Atsf is my primary but I have locomotives from about everywhere
So atsf, up, n&w, l&n, new haven, logging railroads, clinchfield, Milwaukee road, nkp, cnw, pennsy, and I know I’m missing a few. Anyway off to the train show for me!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

CSX
Santa Fe
Soo Line
Chessis System
Norfolk Southern (next purchase)
Virginian
so far, looking at others, there are very few that I dont like, quite a few choices.
So many are out of stock or currently unavailable.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

OilValleyRy said:


> Rock Island? Just a guess.


Dang!!! What gave it away?


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

OH come on! You really have to ask?
ATSF / Santa Fe, of course!
.... from Chicago to Santa Fe with consists sharing the rails, namely...
Illinois Central local freight side yard.
Burlington Route passenger
Southern Pacific (defunct)passenger
SantaFe running passenger Super Chief
SantaFe Freight servicing multiple freight yards hauling multiple road consists
Early fictional 70's where jet flight is regulated to international flights only and Amtrak doesn't take over passenger service.
No cross country trucking road freight, only local and ship containers were not invested in or invented.


----------



## PhilWinIL (Feb 6, 2021)

Chicago & Illinois Midland, Chicago & Northwestern 50's to 60's time frame +/-


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

BESSEMER & LAKE ERIE
ERIE
PENNSYLVANIA
C&O (2-10-4)... to be re-labelled to BESSEMER
DM&IR


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

J.Albert1949 said:


> New Haven
> New York Central
> Pennsylvania
> 
> ...


You have it backwards, the Milwaukee Road engines has the same orange/black colors as do the Bessemer & Lake Erie


----------



## dboynton (Mar 23, 2020)

The railroads that ran through my home state of Michigan in the early-to-mid 50s - Mostly Chesapeake and Ohio and NYC. Beginning to build collections of N&W and Wabash.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

What the heck...... nobody mentioned the most prestigious! Lionel Lines!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Road names, not manufacturers….


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Okay - so I won’t mention American Flyer Lines. Living in So Cal but grew up in Seattle - so running GN, UP and NP. Would be nice to find an SP&S (Spokane, Portland and Seattle) loco - another one I remember as a kid.


----------



## imoldude2 (Oct 29, 2021)

My railroad interests are all Mid-West related. I've got IC, ICG, IT, IAIS, CC&P, EJ&E, Harbor Belt, Chicago Beltway & Mopac. I also run Amtrak & IC passenger consists. I used to run RI & C&EI but gave those up about 20 years back. I'm in the process of building another new layout (moved from Il. to IN.) and relettering some of my older IC's to my new road, Illinois Central & Western RR.. It will run a similar route as the CC and IC West Lines. I really like NW Il. and Eastern Iowa scenery. I'm also looking to start up a Round-Robin Club in the NW Ind. area. I work part time at Hawker Hobbies in Schererville In. You can find me there most Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. I go by IC Joe.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

5kidsdad said:


> I have 3 different roads. Norfolk Southern, Susquehanna and Conrail. Once the weather warms up and I decide on a color scheme, the Susquehanna River Railway will be created. Curious to see your answers.


Milwaukee Road, Union Pacific, Great Northern, & Northern Pacific passenger & freight, mostly passenger. This assortment is based on real life as Seattle's two major passenger terminals served these four railroads. The two stations were also right across the street from each other. In fact they still are, though only one is still an active train station. (For Amtrak & local "Sounder" commuter trains.) Also interchanged freight cars from other railroads.
Minor presence of the Pacific Coast Railway too. This was a local coal hauler absorbed by Union Pacific. Its right of way provided a route into downtown Seattle for the Union Pacific and the Milwaukee Road.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Road names, not manufacturers….


Lionel "LINES"


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

traction fan said:


> Milwaukee Road, Union Pacific, Great Northern, & Northern Pacific passenger & freight, mostly passenger. This assortment is based on real life as Seattle's two major passenger terminals served these four railroads. The two stations were also right across the street from each other. In fact they still are, though only one is still an active train station. (For Amtrak & local "Sounder" commuter trains.) Also interchanged freight cars from other railroads.
> Minor presence of the Pacific Coast Railway too. This was a local coal hauler absorbed by Union Pacific. Its right of way provided a route into downtown Seattle for the Union Pacific and the Milwaukee Road.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂
> Yes - King Street and Union Station. Still remember as a little kid going to pick up Grandpa arriving on the Empire Builder - who might buy me a souvenir with Rocky the Great Northern Goat.


----------



## 9daytonas (Dec 15, 2015)

We have about 60 locomotives currently - primarily PS2 and PS3 with the rest being TMCC. Primarily focused on modern operations based on plausible native and foreign power seen here in central and northeast Ohio. I do roster several Southern Pacific, Rio Grande and Santa Fe diesels for those times I like to run the layout with a "western" 80's feel.

Norfolk Southern
CSX (With several Chessie, B&O and Western Maryland units as well)
Wheeling & Lake Erie (three units but possibly going to paint a couple more to this livery)
Conrail (along with some fallen flags, CNJ, NYC, etc)
Lake Erie & Midwestern (Our fictional short line. Three units currently, patched with LEM markings)
Canadian National and Canadian Pacific
Union Pacific and BNSF (four units total for foreign power presence or used during 'western' ops sessions)
Southern Pacific (on the look out for the right SSW unit to add)
Denver & Rio Grande


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Road names, not manufacturers….


Ya' know I thought about that - I did not list it in my post - but was thinking, yeah, it was a complete imaginary railroad - it should be included !


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Erie Lackawanna, Pennsylvania, New York Central, Lackawanna, Erie, P&LE,


I have those and a Delaware & Hudson, and
(4) S.U.N.X, no Pennsylvania
Also a Erie Lackawanna work train with D.L.&W. searchlight caboose, Bucyrus Erie heavy crane,
Erie Lackawanna derrick crane, Erie Lackawanna gondola, Erie flat car with stakes.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

HowardH;

Something like these?

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

traction fan said:


> HowardH;
> 
> Something like these?
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


I've been to the Union Station in Tacoma WA about 3 years ago. It houses the Washington State History Museum that contains a working model railroad that you have to press a button to operate trains for a certain amount of time. My Godson loves that.


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

What a wide variety of answers. Going back through the entire thread I don't see many repeated roads. This has been a interesting topic to follow for me.


----------



## Grew up on the CW (Jul 23, 2019)

I am modeling the Chesapeake Western (kind of partial to it for many reasons) and I'm modeling it pre NS merger. In terms of the CW, there is nothing available off the shelf except N&W stuff (of whom owned the CW since the early 50's). So I buy everything at the cheapest price and convert it to the Chesapeake Western. My CW is still alive and thriving well. I have a steamer (for my passenger runs), a Baldwin DS 660 (#663), both Alco T6's #10 & #11 (and eventually NW #42), GP & SD 40's, Dash 9's & a SD70ACe. At this point the only foreign RR's on my rail's are the ones at CW's interchanges with the Southern & CSX (only because I dont have a Chessie yet). One day I hope to add some GP 7,8 or 9's as well. So many RR's arrived in a box, Rio Grande, Soo, Pennsylvania, C&NW, PL&E and Undecorated but they all have been converted, repainted, lettered and numbered. Yeah I have NS stuff but only cuz they put food on the table and whelp cant repaint them for that reason.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Fir Diesel, I have Norfolk Southern and Ohio Central. My layout is modeled as a fictional area along the Ohio River where the Ohio Central short line meets up with Norfolk Southern.

I have a steamer in Nickel Plate Road, mostly because the B&O (that operated on the same tracks) were sold out when I needed to use a discount before it expired.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

With all my O, HO and N scale I have, it would be too long to list, even if I could. 
I have all kinds. I don't discriminate. 

Road Name?
If possible, all CNJ Lines for sure here.
The Biggest littlest RR there was. 😎


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> With all my O, HO and N scale I have, it would be too long to list, even if I could.
> I have all kinds. I don't discriminate.
> 
> Road Name?
> ...


I grew up with the Susquehanna running through my hometown. So I'm partial to the yellow jacket. CSX color schemes just didn't set right with me. Norfolk Southern runs through where I live now. I guess I'm partial to the simple color schemes.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

5kidsdad said:


> I grew up with the Susquehanna running through my hometown. So I'm partial to the yellow jacket. CSX color schemes just didn't set right with me. Norfolk Southern runs through where I live now. I guess I'm partial to the simple color schemes.


You know that I listed the CNJ and not CSX?


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> You know that I listed the CNJ and not CSX?


I did see what you had listed. I went on a sidenote to explain why I model the roads I do. No issues were meant by my post. I apologize if it lead someone astray.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

5kidsdad said:


> I did see what you had listed. I went on a sidenote to explain why I model the roads I do. No issues were meant by my post. I apologize if it lead someone astray.


OK, no problem.


----------



## scott7891 (10 mo ago)

I live outside Washington D.C. in Maryland so I primarily tend to focus on railroads that operated in these areas (DC/Maryland/Baltimore) but I also like some Western and Midwestern railroads that interest me. I have locomotives for:

Baltimore and Ohio
Chesapeake and Ohio
Norfolk and Western
Pennsylvania
Richmond, Fredericksburg, & Potomac
Santa Fe
Southern
Union Pacific
Western Maryland

Want to get:
Frisco (got a deal on a set of passenger cars)
Nickel Plate Road
New York Central
Reading (want a T1 at a good price)
Southern Pacific
a Northwestern railroad of some type (Great Northern/Northern Pacific/Milwaukee Road)

So I can have all four corners of the USA covered. (New England railroads don't interest me for some reason.)
Most of my collection now is Pennsylvania just because there is so much available for it RTR and DCC/Sound followed by Santa Fe and C&O.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The Union Pacific counts as a Northwestern railroad - they served both Seattle and Portland OR.


----------



## scott7891 (10 mo ago)

GNfan said:


> The Union Pacific counts as a Northwestern railroad - they served both Seattle and Portland OR.


You are correct I looked at their old service maps and saw they do.


----------

